# CV Assistance



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Can someone suggest a company/individual who reviews and revises CVs according to the requirements of the current job market?


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

debbie790 said:


> Can someone suggest a company/individual who reviews and revises CVs according to the requirements of the current job market?


I would recommend this profile for your requirement Saikat Sengupta | LinkedIn


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

If you have good writing skills no need to pay someone to do something you can do just as well. There are plenty of websites that can help you to create your own resume, customized for the position that you are looking to apply for.

Resume Writing - Free Resume Examples and Cover Letter Samples
Resume - Sample Resume, Free Resume Samples
Resume Samples - Free Resume Examples, Samples and Templates

If you find that the above isn't helpful, then best to pay someone to do it for you.

Good luck.


----------

